# Sketchup Textures



## Paradine (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey all, 

Where can I find textures, like windows and things for SketchUp? The default library isn't very good. What are your recommendations? 

Thanks!


----------



## WannaBeArchitect (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi,

There are two methods to get new textures for SketchUp.

1. You can visit these websites:

http://textures.forrest.cz/
http://ozviz.wasp.uwa.edu.au/~pbourke/texture_colour/windows/
http://mayang.com/textures/
http://amazingtextures.com/textures...ionid=1338ad554abc354efa8efa283cc71267&page=1 (best website for textures)

2. You can use 3D Warehouse in SketchUp. You find it in the "file" menu.
Then click "Get Models" and search for certain models (Taipei 101 for example). Click on the Paint Bucket and you'll find all the textures of Taipei 101 in the section called "In Model".


----------

